# Alice!!!



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

You've Caylinn for 24 hrs already, PICSSSSS!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> You've Caylinn for 24 hrs already, PICSSSSS!!:mrgreen:


Who is this Caylinn you speak of ????

are you per chance refering to she who tries to impersonate a wheeliebin?

if yes then pics will be up in a few :lol:

she is doing her favorite thing right now.....eating #-o


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

AGAIN#-o she is used to twice a day and a midday snack...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> AGAIN#-o she is used to twice a day and a midday snack...



maybe you should remind her ? she told me 24/7/365 there should be food available and LOTS of it :lol:


one caylinn pic topic coming up


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...t-quick-foodremoval-caylinn-20240/#post271639


pics!!!


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

love the pics, Alice. What a great girl. Same name my hubbie chose if we had had a daughter. Keep the pics coming. so we can watch her grow.


----------

